# Installation of Pre-EPA 80's Blaze Princess Stove



## Bummer (Aug 8, 2017)

Greetings from Montana!

My family recently moved and one of the saddest parts of leaving our old residence was abandoning our trusted wood stove. Winters get chilly out here and nothing warms the home and the heart like a good old wood fire :D

This week I picked up an old stove (Blaze King Princess built here in Bozeman) on Craigslist for $500. I didn't put a lot of thought into the purchase, assuming it would be a lot more expensive to get a modern stove... I really don't know much about what I'm doing! Hopefully running this plan by you guys will prevent any major errors? :D

I read about the stove spacing requirements in the manual, and am aware of the 18" spacing required when using single wall stove pipe, all of which isn't any problem with the location I chose.

I am planning on installing the stove in the living room which is a single story room that sits on a crawl space with 11' vaulted ceilings. The chimney will go straight up through the roof. The stove has a cold air intake which I was going to route into the crawl space. The chimney has to extend about 5' above the metal roofing to clear everything by 2' in the 10' radius.

The flue on the stove is 8" but I figured I would reduce it down to 6" to decrease the foot print of the stove pipe. Here's the parts list I came up with thus far:


Thanks everyone for the support!


----------



## begreen (Aug 8, 2017)

What is the actual model number of the stove? The current BK Princess takes a 6" pipe. Is this a catalytic or non-catalytic model?


----------



## Bummer (Aug 9, 2017)

The Blaze King Princess I have is model # PT 202. I think it was built in 1982. I found a manual for it online which I attached here. It doesn't have a catalytic converter, although I did read about retrofitting converters, like this one, with mixed reviews:
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/748835/products/Catalytic-Add--On-Stove-Damper-8.html


----------



## Bummer (Aug 20, 2017)

begreen said:


> What is the actual model number of the stove? The current BK Princess takes a 6" pipe. Is this a catalytic or non-catalytic model?



Hm the manual reads as follows:

NEVER use a chimney connector or chimney flue smaller than the 8" stove exhaust. 

Does that mean it would be unsafe for me to put a reducer from 8" to 6" on top of the stove? I know that's how the previous owner had done it. From the top of the stove to the end of the chimney there will be a 16' straight draw. I also plan on installing the cold air intake to draw from the crawl space


----------

